# Flowmaster Force II 409 SS Axle-Back



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

The website I looked at said it was for the Corvette.


----------



## Cruzen18 (Jan 28, 2018)

Maybe you can build the first Cru-vette! ccasion14:


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Newyorker said:


> Im sure somebody has asked this before but does the Flowmaster Force II 409 SS Axle-Back fit the Gen 2 sedans. I have a 2016 Premier RS and looking at exhaust options.


It appears that the Gen II axle-back is only made for the hatchback - since it is about a foot shorter in length than the sedan, it would not fit.



Blasirl said:


> The website I looked at said it was for the Corvette.


What?? Flowmaster clearly makes one for the Gen I cars, as well as the Gen II hatchback.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> *The website I looked at *said it was for the Corvette.






What?? Flowmaster clearly makes one for the Gen I cars, as well as the Gen II hatchback.[/QUOTE]

You do see my qualifying statement above. Obviously it is not as clear as you think. I just googled Flowmaster Force II 409 SS Axle-Back and clicked on Holly. Only the Corvette came up. Had he posted a link, maybe I could have given a better answer. He did not, so I gave what I knew.

You know "garbage in...."


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Blasirl said:


> *The website I looked at *said it was for the Corvette.








MP81 said:


> What?? Flowmaster clearly makes one for the Gen I cars, as well as the Gen II hatchback.


You do see my qualifying statement above. Obviously it is not as clear as you think. I just googled Flowmaster Force II 409 SS Axle-Back and clicked on Holly. Only the Corvette came up. Had he posted a link, maybe I could have given a better answer. He did not, so I gave what I knew.

You know "garbage in...."


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Right, but that doesn't sounds like you actively looked for a Cruze system by Flowmaster which, by the way, Flowmaster/Holly lists on their website if you search by vehicle.

If you google "Flowmaster Force II 409 SS Axle-Back cruze", plenty of results come up for the axle back that was mentioned, for the Cruze.


----------



## Newyorker (Apr 10, 2019)

Yeah I've been getting mixed results as to if it only fits the hatchback, or if it'll work on the sedan too.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Newyorker said:


> Yeah I've been getting mixed results as to if it only fits the hatchback, or if it'll work on the sedan too.


I am _thinking_ it won't, due to the vehicle length difference. Now, that said, who knows if it might work with an extra piece of pipe somewhere.

Found a good comparison - though, the one for the hatch is for the RS with the visible outlet, and the sedan is a hidden outlet (since even with RS they don't get a visible tailpipe like the hatch), on the Chevy Accessories site:


----------

